# start whit out presing the clutch pedal



## mustang5 (Jul 24, 2007)

help my 94 sentra start whit out presing the clutch down end i change the switch on the pedal end stil start whit out presing the clutch !HELP pls thx


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

This isn't a bad thing. I cut my wiring and spliced it together to override the switch. Just get in a habit of checking that it's out of gear or press in the clutch before you turn the key.


----------



## mustang5 (Jul 24, 2007)

yes but i got 2 go 2 safty whit my car


----------



## i r teh noobz (Apr 26, 2007)

There should be a switch on the clutch pedal. Either a wire came loose, or the switch is stuck closed. It shouldn't be very hard to replace.


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

It's just hard to get your hand in there to get to it. The switch creates contact between the 2 wires going to it. If you said you already replaced the switch, try it again. It may have just been a bad switch.


----------



## mustang5 (Jul 24, 2007)

afther 4 switch stile start whit out presing de clutch is there a relay for the switch? end what are the 4 relay for near the fuse box 1 brown end 3 blue?


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

Can you trace the wiring from both terminals on the switch? It's competing the circuit somehow without the switch.
Try taking the switch out completely and starting it. See what that does.
Did this just start, or has this always been a problem?


----------



## LS2PWR (Jan 18, 2007)

I believe there is a Clutch Relay under the hood, I would check that out.


----------



## Tavel (Aug 21, 2004)

i can't understand a thing this guy types.


----------



## mustang5 (Jul 24, 2007)

sorry if hi dont types well but im french  ps there no clutch Reley under the hood


----------



## mustang5 (Jul 24, 2007)

what are the 4 Relay for next tow the fuse box? one is brown end the 3 other are blue end a nother wone is brown clip tow a métal box one the back what are dose Reley for?


----------



## dragontoy22r (Jun 27, 2007)

mustang5 said:


> sorry if hi dont types well but im french  ps there no clutch Reley under the hood


That's okay, we're American, we don't rid well anyway ;P

Try this, go to your local auto parts store and ask them to see a relay for your clutch start switch. They are either going to show you one with numbers that will correspond with one on your vehicle, or they are going to tell you that it uses a universal SPDT 4 pole, in which case you should buy one a replace each relay it fits, individually, and then try starting your car. if it still does it, remove the new relay, replace (put back in) the old one and move onto the next. Interrupting the wiring obviously isn't helping so there must be some relay or something somewhere your not finding.
Also try AUTOZONE.COM and see if they have a reference for any of this. The site is currently down, otherwise I would just send you a URL for it.
Good luck chap, or whtever you guys call people.


----------



## macoombi (Aug 6, 2007)

I've got a '94 and it does the same thing. But if you read the owner's manual you'll find this is normal.... for a Canadian car.


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Hi, I think that is entirely normal, the switch you've been talking about is only for the cruise control system. This is my third sentra that I buy and it is still starting without depressing the clutch. Watch a wiring diagram and its uses is for nothing but the ascd.


----------



## mustang5 (Jul 24, 2007)

cool k2000 tu parle francais mais fuck le mien toche pas i boure quand je le criss au fond c tu koi qui fais ca?


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

Ouin, as-tu changé le filtre à gaz, le filtre à air es-tu encrassé ? Euh Est-ce que c'est juste quand tu mets la pédale au fond ou quand tu lui en demandes juste un peu ? Check tes filtres. À savoir il buck en donnant des à coups ou il manque cruellement de puissance ?


----------



## mustang5 (Jul 24, 2007)

K2000 g changer le filtre a gaz et le filtre a air pi c pareille mais ci je lui donne de la pédal just un peux yé pas pire mais ci je la mais au fond il veux pas pantoute mais ci je fais juste relacher la pédale un peux on dirais qui veux i aller mais je c que c plus vite que ca chez pas koi faire pck c suposser torcher c nissan la


----------



## k2000 (Sep 1, 2005)

ok essais de déconnecter ta O² sensor pour voir, sinon ton distributeur est pt en trouble. les nissan (surtout altima) de ces années la on eu des problème d'infiltration d'huile dans le distributeur. l'huile vient boucher les ports pour la lecture du rpm ça m'ai arrivée justement. mais essais la O² et redonne-nmoi en des nouvelles !


----------



## mustang5 (Jul 24, 2007)

non c pas le O2 sensor pck la lumiere check engine allume pas so c pas ca pi g déviser le cap distributeur pi ya pas d'huil dedans so c pas ca non plus mais le char fais 5ans qui a pas marcher so p-e les injecteur son un peux bloker mais quand je démarre il semble torcher mais p-e 2 a 3 minute qui est démarer il boure mais des fois on dirais qui veux i aller mais pas trop c bizarrd  ps donne moi ton msn ci tu na un envoie le moi svp merci!


----------

